# Turning Spalted Woods



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Not the most healthy thing in the world,bothers some,,,,, doesn't others,,,,, can be very serious for those that do have a problem with it.

Just a reminder,a Google Search will have many articles on it.

dick


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder, Dick.. I 'mask-up' for cocobolo, antler and a couple of others but never really thought about spalted wood. Probably infested with spores from whatever bug did all that work...

Gracias...:cheers:


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Spalted is infested with spores that when they arrive in the warm moist throat/nose/lungs trigger all sorts of unwanted things! I have problems with most spalted even though I do use my GOOD mask, good ventilation and take breaks. Thanks ! LL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I turned one peice of spalted Hackberry with no mask and it put me down for a day!!!! I have a great respect for a respirator now, and I have not turned any more since. Maybe next time I will be more safety minded!!!

Great Post Dick!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Grate post, I did not know it was bad for you. Thanks


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have turned a bunch of spalted hackaberry and never had a problem. 




"Waht day is it?"


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

This post got the geezer to thinking (very dangerous thing.lol).. Last couple of years my 'honker' has quit working almost completely and can't hardly smell nothing..AND , main thing, bronchitis has set in something fierce.. Been blaming it on the pipe I puff on occasionally, but I don't really breath that down into my lungs.. Could be more than coincidence that the symptoms started up about the time I started lathe work a couple of years ago.. Think it's time for me to start using that respirator mask ALL the time instead of just when I'm skeered of the wood/antler I know causes problems. 

Gonna give it a shot...only other course is to quit the pipe...and that's about the only pleasure I got left.. 

Thanks, Dick.....jd


Oh...and Bobby (or Melon)...jist hit the enter key once...and do a little work on that 'sig line' at the bottom...LMAO...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I don't turn anything now without the respirator mask.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Bobby like my post said it doesn't bother everyone ,you are one of the fortunate ones ....

dick


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Funny I'm the mod and can't delete the post Hummmmm


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Funny I'm the mod and can't delete the post Hummmmm


LOL I see you figured it out....must be the spalting dust:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> LOL I see you figured it out....must be the spalting dust:rotfl:


Then how come I still see it. Its just smaller and says I deleted it. But its still there.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

I always wear a respirator when working with cocobolo, spaulted woods, stabelized woods, and micarta. Bad stuff from what i've heard.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Then how come I still see it. Its just smaller and says I deleted it. But its still there.


that's because your a MOD LOL Others will not see it but the MOD's will.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Great posting and input--I discovered just yesterday that the fumes from the CA glue( NO I am not sniffing the stuff) also have had a BAD nose allergy effect on me. I started today with the "DUST BEE GONE" mask when I glue anything. If it burns it is going to cause me a problem.LL


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I am really new to woodworking. I was sanding some cocobolo yesterday without a mask... after reading this thread it made me wonder why people said they use masks for it. Well, I found out some people have bad alergies to it, I guess I am one of the lucky ones it had no effect on me. I actually kind of liked the smell compaired to other woods, almost a cinnimon smell. Now, stabilized desert ironwood stunk to high heaven.

Besides spaulted woods is there anything I should be careful with, with regards to alergies/reactions?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> that's because your a MOD LOL Others will not see it but the MOD's will.


Ok got it. I lost my Mod's instruction manual.:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I can't really say I so far have not been affected by any of it. Now the CA will make me a little high if I sniff too much of it while using it. Same with the poly resin when I am pouring it. But its cheaper than beer and I have something besides pee when I finish.:rotfl:




Now if you use the accelerator with the CA don't sniff it as soon as you put it on. That will set you on your backside real fast. DAMHIKT


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

get a neti pot and wash your sinus cavity, I started doing this and it make a HUGE differance. Nasty stuff but it works wonders


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

reelthreat said:


> Besides spaulted woods is there anything I should be careful with, with regards to alergies/reactions?


RT...DO be careful if you are working with antler especially. Plumb full of spores just waiting to get into moist lung tissue...

Never thought about CA glue...I slop that stuff all over what I'm working on and all over me at the same time...Then a nice 'bath' in acetone..and I KNOW that is a killer...

Think I'm gonna try my half-mask on EVERYTHING right now...drilling, sanding, glueing, turning, finishing.. When you think about it..almost everything we use..especially the finishes..is toxic as hell.. I will look like a man from Mars...but aint nobody out there but me and the dawg anyways..


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Tortuga, I am not sure wich is worse for ya the fungus in yer lungs or the Acetone you clean the CA off with..


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

diveback said:


> get a neti pot and wash your sinus cavity, I started doing this and it make a HUGE differance. Nasty stuff but it works wonders


Been thinkin about that, DB...just sounds like an awful procedure, but might just give it a shot...

and..Robert...I know all too well about the effects of acetone..and I make a bee-line for the bathroom after using it on me and slather as much of it off of me as possible as quick as I can. with some good powerful soap. Next thing will probably be that the dammed soap I'm using is giving me skin cancer...but I already got PLENTY of that after a lifetime bobbing around in the Gulf of Mexico..in pre-sunscreen days...

Oh, hell....I've been here a long time anyways.. "Carpe Diem" or whatever.:rotfl:


----------

